# Best tool belt?



## cfullen (Apr 9, 2012)

I realize occidental makes awesome bags. There just isn't anywhere close to me that sells them. Before I plunk down a couple hundred to get an awesome bag, I would like to see it in person. What are my alternatives? What do you guys prefer?


----------



## Joeb41 (Jun 23, 2012)

During my working days I used two of THESE one on either side and it was a useful and comfortable set up. One set lasted 15 years with an occasional trip to a leather craftsman for re-stitching. On a light duty day you have the option of wearing only one.


----------



## J Thomas (Aug 14, 2012)

A fellow I worked for several years ago had a real nice tool belt with the suspenders. It cost a lot but in his words.. "The tool belt is the one tool that you will use each and every day.. all day long. Get the absolute best you can find. It will pay for itself many times over in comfort, convenience & longevity."
I like the looks of this one from Duluth:
http://www.duluthtrading.com/store/mens/mens-workshop/tool-bags-tool-belts/tool-belts/95501.aspx
Sure it's a little spendy but IMHO well worth it.


----------

